# Dslr Question



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Got myself a D30 Canon, now I obviously want to take some macro shots of watches, It seems I have a few options, buy a macro lens, buy a 'tube' kit or buy a adapter ring so I can turn my 50mm lens around so it becomes a macro lens...

The first option is too expensive, I dont have a clue what and how to use 'tubes' so option 3 seems like a cheap and cheerfull way to get a macro facility...

Am I even close to being right....?









Or option 4, wait till my mate Hippo the pro shooter comes round to show me which way up to hold the camera cos I havent the first clue so I shouldnt be asking technical questions yet


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Jason inverting the lens means that some of the auto focus/exposure functions may not work. An extension tube keeps the electrical contact between the camera and lense so the functions should all work.

I think option 2 might be your best bet, and is not that expensive. But speak to a good camera shop to check with them.

Toby


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Get the extension tubes Jase, or some close up filters (if you can find 'em).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers guys


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jase I have some Joe Soap Tubes that fit my 350D. I can't let you have them as they are on loan from my Dad but yur more than welcome to borrow them and experiment and see if they are any good.

I know what you mean about the price of a decent marco lens


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Paul, I'll take you up on that soon


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Got myself a D30 Canon, now I obviously want to take some macro shots of watches, It seems I have a few options, buy a macro lens, buy a 'tube' kit or buy a adapter ring so I can turn my 50mm lens around so it becomes a macro lens...
> 
> The first option is too expensive, I dont have a clue what and how to use 'tubes' so option 3 seems like a cheap and cheerfull way to get a macro facility...
> 
> ...


Jase you could get some close up lenses at a fraction of the cost of tubes and/or reverse kit; it would depend how much you were going to use macro. for watches only I would personally go for the close up lenses.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Andy.....

Popped round PGs today and have borrowed his tubes to play with, Ill do a search for close up lenses, listening to PG ramble on about F-Stops made me realise how little I know...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

First attempt..


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey, that's a pretty good effort there... I need to sort something out for macro's as I use a little 3mp Casio for them at the moment due to no Macro lens for my 300D


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> First attempt..


Not a bad attempt Jase. I have a 70-300 Sigma that can be locked off to do macro but only at 1:2 and not 1:1 which is life size. I must have a play with taking macro pics of my watches; when I get the time; she is 3 weeks old now; its been a long 3 weeks, but she is lovely.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well done mate!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jase,

I have a set of four close-up filters....+1, +2, +4 and macro.

They are 58mm thread which was the lens thread on the 350D lens. They are also stackable so pick-&-mix!

Happy to lend them to you if you want to have a play with them before comitting to a purchase?

Rog


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Roger, 'preciate it, but ive bought a cheap set off Ebay...

Thanks for the offer mate..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great first attempt







now for some picture of the 24 

BTW What's with this new smiley


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

The best "real" macro lens I have used for a conon DSLR is the Sigma 105mm macro lens. They may seem like a lot of money but they do give absolutley fantastic results. Go second hand and ignore the DG ones (special coatings - yeah right!) and you can save a significant amount on them. If you find it's just not for you the resale value will be fairly close to what you paid - at least it was for me.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

How about getting an M42 converter and some m42 extension tubes and a cheap lens?

You can still use the camera in Aperture Priority mode but you'll need to stop the lens down manually. The camera will choose the shutter speed itself. I used to do this with my EOS 600 some years ago.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers, Ill look into that, PG has lent me some excellent tubes that came from Jessops ( sorry Stan







)

They have the electrical contacts so the auto focus still works, unlike the cheap shit ebay crap I bought







...

When I learn/work out what it is youve suggested Ill give it a go


----------

